# Does Jeff have a brisket rub?



## english-bulldog (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anybody know if he sells a brisket rub? 

I like pork, but I love beef.

Is his BBQ sauce good on beef too?


----------



## mr mac (Nov 20, 2010)

Good question although I doubt I would ever use it on a brisket.  I tend to use rubs on those hunks of meat that can truly benefit from it and usually I scrape the fat cap off post cooking so I'd never eat it anyways.  If I do anything to the exterior of a brisket it is simply salt and pepper after trimming the fat cap as I want that beef flavor to come through unmasked.

Now that the disclaimers are out, why not just use Jeff's current rub offering on the brisket?


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 20, 2010)

I have never used or seen Jeff's rub, BUT, I t is used as a rib rub and I suspect it is sweet, not all bad for other meats.

I would try it as is on some beef, possibly a chuck and see what you think and add other spices to it as you feel.

I would start off with adding some/more c u m i n , maybe a touch of oregano , coffee, garlic, onion powder, and salt.

It's a trying thing, see what you can come up with, and in no time you can totally make your own rub recipe


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2010)

Less get this straight right off the bat. A rub is a rub it can be used on everything that you smoke. Jeff's is a good rub and the stores are full of them. Now I use different rubs fro time to time. Right now I'm using a very simple rub. Old Bay and brown sugar mixture on everything. Now it's very tastey and it has a kick to it that IO like. I happen to like a little spice with my food. So use jeff's rub or just go to the store and pick one and if you don't like it change to a different one.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 20, 2010)

on briskets I use

1/4 minced onion

1/4 minced garlic

1/4 coarse black pepper

1/4 kosher or sea salt


----------



## ak1 (Nov 20, 2010)

What I use on brisket, is this;

salt, sugar, black pepper, paprika; in equal parts.

I got this from the book "Cold Mountain".


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I did a little crazy mixture last night...

2 cups of french's mustard.

2 cups of brown sugar.

1/2 cup course pepper.

some + garlic salt.

It smelled FOUL when I first rubbed it on!

But it is the best brisket I've made so far!

The taste is soo GOOD.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 20, 2010)

I seen another member use mustard(i don't know who), or I'de never have tried it....

EVER...

I hate mustard, but WOW.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 21, 2010)

I was in a local smoke shop and bought some beef rub, it is called Obie Cues Texas Brisket Rub. I have never used it on a brisket but i was pleased with the outcome when i applied it to a chuck roast a couple of weeks ago . Pkerchef


----------



## bassman (Nov 21, 2010)

I've used Jeff's rub on everything from chicken to elk roast and even brisket.  It's not the only rub I use, but almost.


----------

